
Mexico in the Full Light of Day - Thevet
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/06/08/mexico-in-the-full-light-of-day/
======
jordigh
I'm Mexican, and I can't help but feeling like the books described in this
article are a treating my country a bit too much like being full of noble
savages. Interesting, curious specimens, but not quite "normal", not quite...
human. I suppose foreign perspectives on Mexico are important too, but Enrique
Krauze here seems to be writing mostly from a foreigner's perspective. He is
Mexican himself, of course, but like myself and other privileged Mexicans,
also a bit of an outsider. We are prone to holding certain well-intentioned
but romanticised notions of our dear Mexico.

------
dilap
I haven't read the book, but judging by the review that seems like a rather
quaint perspective on Mexico.

For people interested in less detached, grittier narratives, I'd recommend
"The Savage Detectives" by Roberto Bolaño and my stepgrandfather José Antonio
Villarreal's "The Fifth Horseman".

------
xxxxHUEVOS
Valen riata, nunca lo entenderán! Hay mil cachorros sueltos del León Español.

~~~
jordigh
Se escribe "reata", amigo Sancho:

[http://dle.rae.es/?id=VIQrPnv](http://dle.rae.es/?id=VIQrPnv)

